#ubuntu-ch 2014-05-28
<CrazyBlastoise> 人好少啊？？
<miup> wann lernen die endlich mal das ch für Confoederatio Helvetica steht?
#ubuntu-ch 2017-05-31
<chenchacha> ubuntu中文突然就不火了
